# Dad's Big Gator



## Mike7474 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just thought I would share the 12'4 alligator my dad killed last night.  They had several encounters with 6-8 footers and this big fella finally showed himself.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Mike7474 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is my nephew holding his foot.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 22, 2013)

Big gator! Congrats to your pops.  Looks like ya'll had all the "fun" cleaning it yourself. We did mine also, definatley a experience.


----------



## Judge (Sep 22, 2013)

Where did that one come from?

Congrats!


----------



## Mike7474 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ocmulgee River.


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 23, 2013)

Good deal congrats


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2013)

He gots some big ole feet! Congrats


----------



## work2play (Sep 24, 2013)

dang!


----------



## okie32541 (Oct 7, 2013)

Holy big gator, that would/could swallow mine whole. very nice.


----------



## Bowmeat (Oct 7, 2013)

That's huge! Good job!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 27, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Big gator! Congrats to your pops.  Looks like _*ya'll had all the "fun" cleaning it yourself.*_ We did mine also, definatley a experience.



_*Stinky too..*_ That's a monster. Tell yo' Pop congratulations!


----------

